# Which type of oil for Audi A3?



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

I recently purchased a 07 Audi A3 and would like to know
1) which type of motor oil audi recomends in their manuel
and also which other types are suitable?
Thanks


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Which type of oil for Audi A3? (eurotuned00)*

5W-40 or 5W-30 is stated in the owners' manual.
0W-40 or 0W-30 are also fine and popular among those in colder climates.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Which type of oil for Audi A3? (eurotuned00)*

Any of these oils:
http://www.audiusa.com/etc/med...e.pdf


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Which type of oil for Audi A3? (corradokidg60)*

Thanks


----------

